# REAL FAST ACCUCRAFT GS4



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not remember seeing this on MLS . Saw it on youtube and can cringe when I see it run like it did.
Caleb can you do this with the ASTER<


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

EGADZOOKS.
I didn't know Lionel made a GS-4. Do you think it's not Accucraft, but Lionel instead? It sure is running at Lionel speed.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Art
Ryan and Jeff rebuilt that engine, it is not stock but highly modified. That run was on a wet track.... The locomotive has great pulling power to go along with the speed! The purpose of the rebuild was to show the true potential of a correctly built engine.

One can see its pulling power in the video from the NSS footage (as it proved wrong a fellow steamer) @ 5:27 mark running on aluminum rails :


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like Doyle is at the helm














. I have seen 4449 at better than 90mph and she goes by you about that fast.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Now thats fast freight..............


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

You should be flogged, horse-whipped, hung-drawn-and-quarted for treating that poor little loco like that!

I hope that after that disgusting display that you cleaned, watered and oiled her properly and begged her forgiveness and promised that you'll never again subject the littlle lady to such tratment.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Some beautiful locos there, Charles, especially the weathered mud-hen and consist. Coal-fired 'Duchess' and 'Britannia' too.....very nice to see. Needed more of the half-tone GS4 tho'... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shaylover on 09 Nov 2010 04:37 PM 
You should be flogged, horse-whipped, hung-drawn-and-quarted for treating that poor little loco like that!

I hope that after that disgusting display that you cleaned, watered and oiled her properly and begged her forgiveness and promised that you'll never again subject the littlle lady to such tratment.










That was not my engine or run . I just shared the vifdeo. 
I did a test run of my Big Boy today on test rack. The last time I ran her , the back set of drivers quit working. Today was the first chance I had to see what the problem was with her. The first time I tried to run her on test track, the same thing happened with rear set of drivers.
I gently laid her on her side and noticed that when the drivers tried to rotate , that they were hamperred by the Axle pump. Two very small screws that hold the axle pump in place had worked loose almost to the point of completely coming out of postion. After tightening the screwa, I put her back on tracks and fired her up and she ran just fine.
I would have likes to have put somestuff {sic} on the screws but man were they ever small. If it happens again I will put some on them.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 09 Nov 2010 04:48 PM 
Some beautiful locos there, Charles, especially the weathered mud-hen and consist. Coal-fired 'Duchess' and 'Britannia' too.....very nice to see. Needed more of the half-tone GS4 tho'... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Terry
The National Summer Steamup is a "world class" event with representation of most gauge one offerings...you would enjoy it!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That run gives new meaning to the term "high ball" . Is this not Dr Rivet's track. It really gives a great overview of the whole layout. Beautiful
Paul


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't like your trains to run fast, then you must enjoy spoiled fruit (note what the consist was).


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of links to the original post from Jim Stapleton's meet in late September2008 that kind of cover the event. First is a video of the same fast GS-4 starting on a grade with a heavy load.






GS-4 Dave Rose video

Original post for Jim Stapleton's September 2008 meet.

Hoping you enjoy the back story.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Art
I believe that the Aster GS4 would give the Accucraft a run for it's money as in this fly by fast passenger run around the freight train:


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I count about 66 cars in the freight? Is the Aster Daylight pulling Accucraft coaches?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 10 Nov 2010 01:30 PM 
I count about 66 cars in the freight? Is the Aster Daylight pulling Accucraft coaches? 

Dan
In that particular video it is pulling the David Leech set. In the following video it is pulling the 18 car Accucraft set (over 200 lbs) upgrade and at speed....


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another clip to add to the "1:32 must run at 200+ smph" collection.... (eh.. I've not been around much, but I didn't loose my sense of humor...)

http://www.youtube.com/v/6pSdcCj8VqE?fs=1&hl=en_US"> name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

gibs035 said:
Saw it on youtube and can cringe when I see it run like it did.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




When you are runn'in on a huge track with extra wide turn outs like that one................................ no problem with* "Blowing the carbon out* *"* of the engine sometimes. Great work on engine, and that elevated track takes my breath away it is so awesome.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone else get the irony in the first video, with the Frank S coming by after the GS-4? Here we have a standard gauge express passenger engine (is that the alcohol version?) flying around doing its best Shinkansen impersonation, with a gas-fired narrow gauge engine plodding along on the next track. It's classic Aster vs. Accucraft... with a twist!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard 

That is exactly why my meets are now segregated. Imagine the Frank S crossing over to the yard lead in front of that train without someone there to slow it down. OOOPS!!! Happened too many times, so they don't play together anymore... at least not on any regular basis.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Having watched the real 4449 and 700 on both sides of the Columbia River Gorge at one time or another, I have to admit that I'm a fan of the slower and more gracious forms of velocity where big locos are concerned. At least it gives me time to get some good recordings done, rather than a frantic scramble and fumble shot...to say nothing about dropped coffee or sammidge/pie. 

Same goes for my model trains. I like to be able to actually see and admire all the wiggly bits going round - at my age enough is a blur anyhow. Doing blurs for fun is not on my agenda. 

So,'s nice that these trains CAN go like a cruise missile, but for me, please don't bother. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
What you describe is a wonder opportunity to see part of why and what the engine was built for:












But the thrill of the chase cannot be beat for the ultimate experience- to see the motion and operation of a superpowered steam engine in 

full stride with the flow of its rhythm makes it unique to the senses for us....like watching a thoroughbred on the track.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Reminds me of when the real 4449 was in Seattle. I drove 30 minutes to see it go by in ten seconds
jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Luckily for us, we got 4 days of 4449 exposure when it was in Michigan. 

How is your GS-4 holding up? Still running well since it came out of the TRS shops I hope.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Bush white house and my heart surgeon say, "no leaks"


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Me, I get to sit in 4449 in the engine house in Brooklyn Yard. Can't do that when it's zooming by at 75mph..... 

Just sayin'. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry 
This an older video of Calebs Daylight. Not HD but a little slower.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
We have shared similar experiences but then there was a back drop second to none for a steaumup:


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 12 Nov 2010 03:30 PM 
Me, I get to sit in 4449 in the engine house in Brooklyn Yard. Can't do that when it's zooming by at 75mph..... 

Just sayin'. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
BUT Tac, it is SOOOOOOO big that you just can't get a good look at it hidden in the shed.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada
p.s. That's my brother Ted in the cab.


----------

